# Guess who's back?



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Well guys, I'm back, and here's a couple of pics of my rhom. Hope you like


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome back yorky. Missed ya in a non-gay kind of way.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Slim said:


> Welcome back yorky. Missed ya in a non-gay kind of way.


Glad to be back







and glad its in a non-gay kinda way :rasp: 
not taken any pics of him for months, but now he's in his new home be sure i'll be postin lots more pics soon. He's still in the bow front but i've got a new setup coming for him soon


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Welcome back yorky


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

back man, I even asked what happened to you and your rhom tank in a thread. How about some new pics of your tank?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys








couple more old pics :rasp:


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

welcome back York, looking forward to seeing some pics of your Rhom...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cobra said:


> back man, I even asked what happened to you and your rhom tank in a thread. How about some new pics of your tank?


Cheers cobra, been travellin and just moved into a new house. the tank has only just been moved into the house an i'm busy at work at the mo. there will be some new pics soon. i promise. the tank looks just the same as it did, although the rhom will be movin into a new bigger setup as soon as the tank arrives


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woooooooooowwww what a pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

last couple of old pics :rasp:


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome back.

Always been a fan of your pics.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

wow man very nice pictures!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I must say, york.. most likely due to your photography skills, I'm getting a baby Rhom.. lol What a nice fish and tank setup!


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hey Pete.

Glad to see you back dude. The pics are unreal as usual














keep them coming.........


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hey welcome back yorkie. and i missed you... in a TOTALLY gay kind of way.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Welcome back man, long time no more winning POTM for us.lol


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hey welcome back yorkie. and i missed you... in a TOTALLY gay kind of way.


Damn, an i was hoping it was in a totally sexy kind of way


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i missed u in a gay way, where abouts are you in yorkshire, im in stockton, middlesborough today


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

yoo nice ur back man....mised ur awesome pictures....they always make we wanna get a rhom liek urs


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Yorkshire...the living legend. Glad to have you back.

Great rhom pics man. He looks more insane now than ever


----------



## 'Ty' (Aug 29, 2005)

i didnt really get to meet you . but from what i seen and what i heard you must be a crazy photographer.. i hope i can see some more of your art


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

It's nice to see those shots


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

And there goes POTM....









Love the pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Glad you guys like the pics. Been away for a while and havent spent much time with the camera so i need to get some practice in. I'll post some new pics as soon as i get the chance.
Ty, its all down to havin a reasonable camera and takin lots of pics








spiderman, Im in sunny Doncaster







but dont take that as an invite in a gay sort of way


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

i like that frog pic, he looks funny.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> i like that frog pic, he looks funny.


here's a link to an old post with the full sequence of him eatin the little furry critter








http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=75307&hl=


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

well look whos back!

Great to have you back...

And the rhom.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Serygo said:


> well look whos back!
> 
> Great to have you back...
> 
> And the rhom.


Cheers serygo, good to be back

















Forgot to mention that the freshwater ray is still in with the rhom an he hasnt been eaten yet


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> well look whos back!
> 
> Great to have you back...
> 
> And the rhom.


Cheers serygo, good to be back

















Forgot to mention that the freshwater ray is still in with the rhom an he hasnt been eaten yet















[/quote]

Omg Yorkie...
Stop traumatizing that damn ray and take it out lol...
Take some pics of it too...
I wanna know what kind it is...

Is it real or is it fake?
I forgot to ask that before you left...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ray is still aliveeeeeeeee, great like Serygo said lets see some pics buddy


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha for those hoping to win picture of the month ur window of opportunity has officially closed


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> haha for those hoping to win picture of the month ur window of opportunity has officially closed


:nod:














Guess I will be selling my camera.LOL


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

i like u fish .very nice~~~


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome back !!!

Awesome pic as the old


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Yorky, good to see you and pics of your gorgeous fish back on the site!

Please post post post!

Now all I wanna see is some new pics of eltwitcho's bling and I will be a happy man indeed.

Later mate

Jay


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Giddy on Up!

Big Al was the Pacman of Pacmans. Hows he doing? He still around?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Welcome back, Yorkie








Awesome pictures, as always


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It is good to have you back here







You have made quite an entrance with those amazing shots









Hope to see more of those pics in the future..........


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dam some crazy shots


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Giddy on Up!
> 
> Big Al was the Pacman of Pacmans. Hows he doing? He still around?


Thanks indeed guys. what a welcome back








Big Al is still going strong. My mate has him at the mo, he was only supposed to be lookin after him til i got back but my mate says he's keepin him cos he's such a cool frog. I dont mind cos he's well looked after an my mate has bought him a bigger tank.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Giddy on Up!
> 
> Big Al was the Pacman of Pacmans. Hows he doing? He still around?


Thanks indeed guys. what a welcome back








Big Al is still going strong. My mate has him at the mo, he was only supposed to be lookin after him til i got back but my mate says he's keepin him cos he's such a cool frog. I dont mind cos he's well looked after an my mate has bought him a bigger tank.








[/quote]
can you update us with picures like everyday or every other day? i mean that would be great your pictures are like perfect. you have some of the best pictures i have ever seen.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

holy f*ck how is ur rhom soooo aggro


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Well guys, I'm back, and here's a couple of pics of my rhom. Hope you like :laugh:


I am glad that You are back...You always have GREAT photos!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> Giddy on Up!
> 
> Big Al was the Pacman of Pacmans. Hows he doing? He still around?


Thanks indeed guys. what a welcome back








Big Al is still going strong. My mate has him at the mo, he was only supposed to be lookin after him til i got back but my mate says he's keepin him cos he's such a cool frog. I dont mind cos he's well looked after an my mate has bought him a bigger tank.








[/quote]
can you update us with picures like everyday or every other day? i mean that would be great your pictures are like perfect. you have some of the best pictures i have ever seen.








[/quote]

Here's some of todays pics for you


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG,

Flawless pics again!!! Keep 'em coming !

Also it's good to see that notorious stingray again









Jay


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome back. great pics as always


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yorkie, what kind of lense are ytou using? 100 mm Macro?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

yorkie,
great to see some pics from you again. they always make me jealous. quite the amazonian environment you have going on in there. how do the rhom and stingray do together?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great pics as usual!!

question--where did u get your Rhom, and what kind is he? -Beautiful fish!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice....cant wait to see all your upcomeing pictures..its always a blast!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That Rhom is the KING...My God man...He seems aggressive as hell.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Great pics as usual!!
> 
> question--where did u get your Rhom, and what kind is he? -Beautiful fish!


Picked him up from my lfs a while back for £10, they didnt know where he was collected from so i cant say exactly what sort of rhom he is









(((j2)))- he's aggressive as hell. if anyone sits near the tank he goes nuts tryin to get through the glass at them.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is the rhom?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yprk where di you get your background from?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Yorkie, what kind of lense are ytou using? 100 mm Macro?


some of the pics are with an 18-55mm canon, some are with the 105mm macro sigma lens...giddy up
[/quote]
Right on, Right on. Im have to check those out. Need a TRUE macro lense.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> Yprk where di you get your background from?


Bought the background from my lfs. they are f*ckin expensive but worth it as i've filled the back with filter foam, turning the whole back of the tank into one big filter. I'm gettin a 5ft setup shortly an am savin for a stone and wood effect background for it









Gordo, macro is the way to go


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Yprk where di you get your background from?


Bought the background from my lfs. they are f*ckin expensive but worth it as i've filled the back with filter foam, turning the whole back of the tank into one big filter. I'm gettin a 5ft setup shortly an am savin for a stone and wood effect background for it









Gordo, macro is the way to go








[/quote]
Im not ich liek you though man. It took me forever to get my Rebel XT. Drinking takes up alot of my money, Imset a bdget though...$95 a Week









But soon, soon I shall have a True macro, and true fish....


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

is that macro lense good yorkie? i was thinking of gettin it for my d-70.
£10 how did you manage that i got mine for £90 and thought it was quite cheap!!!

and yorkie how long hav u had ur pac for? what did you feed it and how often did you feed it when it was a baby?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> is that macro lense good yorkie? i was thinking of gettin it for my d-70.
> £10 how did you manage that i got mine for £90 and thought it was quite cheap!!!
> 
> and yorkie how long hav u had ur pac for? what did you feed it and how often did you feed it when it was a baby?


the lens is sh*t hot for the money, especially as i got £100 off 'cos the shop had it priced up wrong, and they have to sell it at the price marked by law :laugh: 
I got the rhom for £10 because he was only about 3inch long, and the lfs hadnt got a clue what he was, they just said he was some sort of piranha









I've mostly fed the pac on worms, crikets an the like, with the odd mouse thrown in every few months. My mate is worried about him at the mo cos he hasnt eaten for about 3weeks, but i think he was hibernatin due to a temperature drop. He's livening up again now an should be feedin again soon (i hope)









Gordelia, quit the drinkin an get some proper fish an a proper lens, then start drinkin again. Layin off it for a while means u can get pissed on less booze when you re-commence the suppin :laugh:







....giddy up


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

do you know how much it rrp's at?

i read in another thread that snail smasher is illegal here? i have seen some in my lfs the other day?!

cool pics again

do you know how much it rrp's at?

i read in another thread that snail smasher is illegal here? i have seen some in my lfs the other day?!

cool pics again


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> do you know how much it rrp's at?
> 
> i read in another thread that snail smasher is illegal here? i have seen some in my lfs the other day?!
> 
> ...


I think the rrp of the sigma lens is nearly £300, but i picked it up for much less, i think i paid around £150 for it.
I asked my lfs for some snail killer but they told me its now illegal in the U.K. the only stuff i could get hold of was interpets treatment no11 anti snail, which only knocks them out. Dont know what sort of snails i've got infesting my aquarium but they are all very small and are a pain to syphon. The stuff does exactly what it says on the box, within minutes they are falling off the glass an hittin the bottom. Trouble is within a couple of hours all the snails i've missed are once again climbing up the glass









(note to self- in future dont be lazy an wash new plants thoroughly before adding to setup!!!)


----------

